# Writing on Aquarium Glass



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anybody know what kind of pen can be used to write on glass? I've seen it many times, when LFS owners have names and numbers of their stock written on their tanks and would like to do so myself to keep up with what plants I have in which tank.
The pen would have to be erasable of course as I make frequent changes to my tanks :hihi:.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Expo dry erase markers or Vis a Vis?


----------



## switcharoo (Sep 5, 2010)

something like a brand new dry eraseboard marker would work and would come off easy??


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They have markers by Crayola that are specific for window/glass writing that is REALLY easy to come off, not like that window marker paint stuff that is a PITA to get off. You can also get a grease marker as well to use, which is what most LFS use.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for a grease pencil


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Grease pen it is! Thank you, guys!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

My sister used the Crayola markers to write her study notes onto the window in her bedroom. Her friends thought she was crazy


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

So what's the name of those Crayola pens?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

I like using the paint pens, rather than the grease pencil (probably just a matter of preferance though) the grease pencils can smear, the paint pens won't. the paint pens have a harder time writing if the glass is wet though. but removing paint pens is easy you just use a razor and scrape it off the glass.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

I write on mine in the fish room all the time. I just use a premanent marker. It's not permanent on glass. I use one of the sponges that have a scrubber on one side. Very little rubbing with a little water and it comes off, but it doesn't come off by accident.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

my LFS uses sharpies.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bugman said:


> I write on mine in the fish room all the time. I just use a premanent marker. It's not permanent on glass. I use one of the sponges that have a scrubber on one side. Very little rubbing with a little water and it comes off, but it doesn't come off by accident.


Tried it and it works! That's definitely the cheapest and easiest route as I have dozens of permanent markers at home roud:.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup, and a sharpie has a nice point so it rights just like you are using a pen.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea but sharpie comes off glass quickly, and if you clean the glass kiss your notes good bye


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

F22 said:


> yea but sharpie comes off glass quickly, and if you clean the glass kiss your notes good bye


I would expect that to be the case with window markers and grease pens as well if I wipe over it! Even if the grease pencil will not dissapear it will still smear. I'll clean around the writing and I should be fine. Besides, I've tried the Sharpie already earlier and it doesn't really come off that easily. It takes some slight scrubbing.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a hint, if you use some rubbing alcohol and a cotton pad, the sharpie will come off easier.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

I know, I work in a lab.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Well there you go!


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

vca2004 said:


> I would expect that to be the case with window markers and grease pens as well if I wipe over it! Even if the grease pencil will not dissapear it will still smear. I'll clean around the writing and I should be fine. Besides, I've tried the Sharpie already earlier and it doesn't really come off that easily. It takes some slight scrubbing.


Correct, it really doesn't come off that easy but it is not hard enough to be a problem. I have never yet had something erased from a tank unless I wanted it to be erased.



msnikkistar said:


> Here's a hint, if you use some rubbing alcohol and a cotton pad, the sharpie will come off easier.


Thanks for the hint I might have to try it, but I don't keep rubbing alcohol in the fish room but a scrubbing sponge is always there lol.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

We used paint markers at the store. They cost like 4 bucks, and will stay on until you scrape them off even with tank cleanings.


----------

